# Diarrhea, OH NO.



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

Hello, my family and I have a GSP and we would like to switch her to a raw diet because it would be a lot more nicer to our wallets and would seem like a healthier choice for her... Thing is, her butt explodes and doesn't seem to stop. lol

This is Juno, she is about 11 months and is a big dopey dog.









We primarily started her on whole ground chicken and other chicken bits. We tried more bone, less bone, less food... Tomorrow, we're going to try pumpkin but I have my doubts. This is our second time trying and we're slowly trying to wean her from her kibble (orijen) to the raw. Any other advice? We'd really like this to work out for her and she's so excited when she's fed raw... it's just her butt explodes... lol


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

How long were you feeding raw? Some dogs have to go through a "detox" period when switching. 

GSP stands for german shorthair pointer, not german shepherd puppy as I'm assuming you meant


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

lol, my bad.

We were feeding her for about 3 weeks and then my mother could no longer handle the cannon-butt in the house.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Little Wise Owl said:


> lol, my bad.
> 
> We were feeding her for about 3 weeks and then my mother could no longer handle the cannon-butt in the house.


What was the mix you were giving in addition to the chicken? Did you find a link on the internet to follow or using a book?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Were you feeding any liver?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Feed her boiled ground beef and white rice mostly rice and give her a few scoops of pumpkin puree this will yield the squirts. If you are just feeding chicken only and she is getting the squirts for more than 2-3 days then their is a problem with her & chicken. Are you feeding 6 fish orijen or which orijen were you feeding. Last thing is start off with small amounts like 1 thigh and nothing else don't feed to much raw at once and see how she does. You can even some chicken to her rice & ground beef once her squirts clear up and see how that goes.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, Liver will give you butt explosions. Is there a reason you are grinding the chicken? Also, were you grinding the giblets that come inside of the chickens sometimes? Inside there is usually a gizzard (fine), some liver (great, but not good right now), and a heart (good). There also might be too much fat for the pup. or not enough bone.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

We weren't feeding any organs yet because we didn't want to increase the runny consistancy of her poo. 

The mix at the time was just whole ground chicken. we didn't want to give her too many different meats because we didn't want to upset her stomach any further. We did, however, give her large turkey necks because we thought she might've not been getting enough bone.

We aren't grinding the chicken ourselves, we have whole chickens ground into large cubes. 

She is/was currently getting Orijen adult formula with chicken and turkey. Although the thought of her having an issue with chicken was a possibility I was concerned about.

I'd also like to add that we JUST restarted her on raw (after months) again yesterday. I know she initially had a case of the squirts but we haven't seen anymore since yesterday morning and that's mainly because she ninja poops and we're like AARGH WE MISSED IT. We also have a large yard and I don't really feel like playing the "Find the most steamiest pile of turd" especially on a rainy day. lol


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Well you do have to watch her poop. You need to know what the story is from the beginning to the end if you know what I mean.. That is your job. 
At least try the pumpkin puree 2-3 tablespoons that is suppose to help alot.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

Recent poop patrol reports no runny poo or diarrhea. She just got whole chicken (ground) with two tablespoons of pumpkin puree. We will continue to monitor her.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

You'll need to monitor her poo for...well...ever. 

I watch the poops to let me know if they're ever getting too much or not enough of one thing (RMB/MM/OM) depending on what I'm feeding. Turkey necks are different from chick backs/quarters, so I have to monitor to make sure all the "plumbing" is working okay. You'll learn to appreciate poo...really. :rofl:


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

Oh, I know the poop patrol. I have ferrets which are exclusively fed raw and whole prey. I have a poop chart to understand why their poop looks the way it does. I've also done poop dissections just out of curiosity when it comes to whole prey. lol 

Juno hasn't pooped today. She also won't poop if I'm watching so I have to hide in a window and watch where she can't see me. 

Can someone give me a daily to weekly schedule for us to follow for the week or two. I'd rather follow a method that works rather than using my own for now. I'm good with feeding ferrets but dogs seem like rocket science. lol


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

Update: I watched her poop just now and inspected it. It was nicely formed and not runny or even overly soft at all. Excitement!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

yay!!!! congrats! lol


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay for  !!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

She no longer gets the runs and we've stopped using the pumpkin. 

She's doing great now.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Can I just add the obvious to any person whose dog has diarrhea in the furure. Diarrhea dehydrates the dog, make sure they drink plenty of water during these periods.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 12, 2010)

She did but she no longer has diarrhea. 

That's one thing I was very afraid of so we made sure she had lotsa water in that time.


----------

